# La Spaziale Caffe d’autore



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about these machines?

Particularly a ball park value for one - used ex-restaurant kit.

It is 2 group and fairly big..... but quite "retro-chic".....

I might be able to get my hands on one (subject to the ball park figure above*)

* ie It might be a steal.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

£76.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is no such thing as a bargain unless you know its full history etc. If you are running it for yourself, it will be a labour of love, providing it is not 20 amp. If it is tomato money on, forget it!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> £76.....


It IS a steal!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> There is no such thing as a bargain unless you know its full history etc. If you are running it for yourself, it will be a labour of love, providing it is not 20 amp. *If it is tomato money on, forget it*!


Sorry that one goes straight over my head! Tomato money?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> It IS a steal!!


ask yourself why?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Sorry that one goes straight over my head! Tomato money?


macbook key pad and big fingers! to make money on


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Caffe D'autore:- A social myth, a life style. Seems to be less a model, more a marketing spiel.

There seems to be a need to find a model number such as S1, S2, S5

can you match it to anything in this list of already sold La Spaziale machines?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Restaurant-Catering-/11874/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=la+spaziale&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=11874&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=PL12PD&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=3&_sop=13&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> macbook key pad and big fingers! to make money on


ROFPML!!! Thank goodness for that - I thought it was some "down wig da kidz" slang I was missing!

If I went for it it'd be a bit of a toy for me.... I'll keep an eye on it (but take your comments on board and only bite if it is a real steal)

Thanks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Caffe D'autore:- A social myth, a life style. Seems to be less a model, more a marketing spiel.
> 
> There seems to be a need to find a model number such as S1, S2, S5
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'd run a similar search and it "looks like" (or not totally dissimilar to) an S5 EK 2

ie Most of the knobs and buttons seem the same but (and it's a big but) not ALL of them....

*
*


----------

